# I didnt do this installation but we lost pressure



## Superiorservice (Jul 8, 2019)

16 unit apartment complex 
1 bath 1 Kitchen 1 dishwasher each. replaced this water heater on this building and now the whole hot water system is lower and it seems like the cold is too.

The systems dropped by anywhere from 10-15-20 lbs.

Im currently at 70 lbs with all the irrigation going we've lost anywhere from 20 - 30 lbs of pressure.

It'll be pressurized pushing around 85-80 and then get a gradual drop by 10- 15 lbs after I starting using the shower hot water.

I cant see the hot water heater but im assuming its around 80-100 gal 18,000 btu gas water heater.

I've checked all the basics.

All valves are fully open, all aerators and mixing valves are clean.

Doesnt look like any piping has been downsized on inlet or outlets.


I'm not sure if they purged the system for air but assume they did & I did a kitchen sink purge myself but I dont think its effective because everybody else in the building would have to have everything closed and off for the sink purge to be effective.

According to water heater manufacturers the volume isnt restricted in water heaters so even if the water heater didnt have the capacity and btu to supply the building the volume of water wouldnt be restricted and not cause lower pressure just the water wouldnt get hot enough.

They added an inline pump but it did hardly anything at all.

I saw something that looked like a check valve that looked like it might be restricting the flow. it looked like a double sided bell fitting but it was one entire piece and i cant indentify the fitting so im assuming its a check valve even though it doesnt quite look like its tapered on each side and narrow in the middle.

I didnt see any expansion tank on this system though to test it.

Im assuming the prv is still good since its been only installed a month ago.

Any thoughts on the culprit and the resolution?

Im assuming it's that fitting I cant indentify cause it wasnt me who installed this.

Thanks


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I recommend calling a plumber.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Probably the tri phrase actuator gone bad. While you are at it you should upgrade it to the C5-3200 series.


----------



## Superiorservice (Jul 8, 2019)

Do you have a pic of the tri phrase actuator? or a link. Thanks.


----------



## Superiorservice (Jul 8, 2019)

Already did said nothings wrong, something is though.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Well it appears you missed it. Introductions are required when you join the groups.

This forum is for professionals in the Plumbing Trade. Please introduce yourself. Licensed plumber? Experience, Where are you located?

This helps the group to see that you are a licensed professional or simply a professional, not a handy hack.http://https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------

